# Solved: Iphone Won't sync up to Exchange server



## krazeecrw

We are running Exchange server 2003. We have several users that have successfully synced up their Iphones with the Exchange server with no problem. I have one user who is trying to sync up. We enter in all the proper information and it looks all information is confirmed but his mail does not sync up. On the Exchange server, I can see the user hitting the server but get the error message of

Unexpected Exchange mailbox Server error: Server: [server.com] User: [[email protected]] HTTP status code: [409]. Verify that the Exchange mailbox Server is working correctly

Any suggestions on how to resolve this?


----------



## valis

we had that issue here as well a few months back; the only resolution I found that worked was to move them into a different mail store, give it a bit to synch, and them move them back.....have you tried that?


----------



## valis

also take a look at http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/0e4adede-9e7e-4fe3-8648-c38b699804e0; that one gives some other options.


----------



## krazeecrw

valis said:


> also take a look at http://social.technet.microsoft.com.../thread/0e4adede-9e7e-4fe3-8648-c38b699804e0; that one gives some other options.


I have not tried that at this point. I did see an article regarding rebuilding the virtual directories on the server so I think I may try that first. http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=883380

What is your opinion on this solution? Do you think this may work?

Thanks for the assist!


----------



## krazeecrw

one other question. If I create a new mailbox store on this server to move a mailbox, does this require a reboot of the server or any services? Building the new mailbox store won't have any adverse effects on how the rest of exchange works, correct? Can I have multiple mailbox stores under the same storage group or would I need to create a new storage group as well? Any instructions you can provide on this would be appreciated!


----------



## valis

no, it won't require a reboot of the server; all you are doing is moving their mail store to a different one...


----------



## krazeecrw

unfortunately, that did not work. I built the new mailbox store and moved his account over. Once that was fully synched, I moved it back to the old store but still get the same error message. I will next attempt to delete and rebuild the virtual directories to see if that solves the issue


----------



## valis

did it synch while it was on the other store? has this user ever synched on a mobile device? Are they set up to do so in ADUC? if they have not synched prior, that would be the first place I would look, AD.


----------



## krazeecrw

i got it working finally....i had to uncheck the enable anonymous access setting on the exchange-oma folder. Thanks for the help!


----------



## valis

glad it's sorted, and thanks for posting the solution.....

I'll mark this one solved for you.


----------

